# 2014 NW FLORIDA Cast off Competition



## PHWFFNWF (Mar 28, 2012)

2014
NW FLORIDA 
CAST OFF
COMPETITION
HERES YOUR CHANCE to show your FLY CASTING abilities. Salt or Fresh water and SUPPORT for our local wounded warriors. All proceeds from this event will stay locally to help our veterans in Our Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing programs here in NW Florida.
Saturday April 19th at 10:00 am
We meet at Miraflores Park on 17th Avenue, one block north of the Graffiti Railroad Overpass


1st prize a TFO Mangrove 9’ 4 piece 9 wt. Fly Rod
This is a lifetime warranty rod.
2nd and 3rd place prizes to be awarded at the event.


So here’s your chance. $10.00 each entry, you will have 2 chances at each of the four targets. So bring your own gear or use ours. Standard FFF tackle and rigging rules will apply. If you have never cast a fly rod before or would like to brush up or tune up your casting, show up early at 9:00 am we will be glad help you as we give free instruction before this event and on the 3rd Saturday of each month. 
Sponsored by THE FLYFISHERS OF NORTHWEST FLORIDA


----------

